# What's Next? A General Breakdown



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/whats-next-a-general-breakdown/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/whats-next-a-general-breakdown/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/whats-next-a-general-breakdown/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Ready yet?

</strong>The excitement around the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">5D Mark III</a>, <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">EF 24-70 f/2.8L II</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847537-REG/Canon_5296B002_Speedlite_600EX.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">600EX-RT</a> was on a level that I have never seen. It’s going to be pretty hard to top in the future, maybe the 5D Mark IV will be able to do it.</p>
<p>However, there’s always “what’s next?” when it comes to gear in the ever advancing photography and videography world. So I may as well get right to it.</p>
<p><strong>On the immediate horizon

</strong>I don’t have an exact announcement date for the gear below. I do expect these items to be the next SLR related gear to be announced.</p>
<p>- Rebel 650D/T4i<strong>

</strong>I haven’t received any specs of the camera, just proof that it exists and it’s coming soon. I expect DIGIC 5, articulating LCD and new movie features.</p>
<p>- EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS II

A second version of this lens already? That’s the word. This time it will come with a silent autofocus motor, perhaps as part of a new video AF feature in the Rebel T4i. I wouldn’t expect anything revolutionary in that regard considered the 5D Mark III and 1D X didn’t get anything advanced in that regard.</p>
<p>- EF/EF-S 40 f/2.8 Pancake

No word on the mount for this lens, but it’s coming and it’ll be quite inexpensive. Sub $200 I’ve heard.</p>
<p>- EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4X TC<strong>

</strong>This lens still hasn’t become an officially announced product. The rumored price tag is between $11,000-$12,000 USD.</p>
<p><strong>Sometime in Quarter 2 or Quarter 3 2012

</strong>There are going to be some more gear announcements heading into Photokina 2012 in Germany. I have heard between 10-13 lenses will be announced in 2012 from Canon. No word if that includes any lenses for the predicted mirrorless camera.</p>
<p>- EF 35 f/1.4L II<strong>

</strong>This is the next likely prime candidate to be released by Canon. No word on an announcement date, but preproduction lenses exist.</p>
<p>- EF 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II (the current version starts at f/4.5)

I’m told this will also arrive sometime in 2012. It will be a replacement for both the 100-400 and 400 f/5.6L. If it performs like the current 400 f/5.6 prime does at 400mm, then we’ll have a winner.</p>
<p>- Cinema EOS DSLR<strong>

</strong>I haven’t heard anything more about the 4K DSLR Canon said they were developing. There is speculation that it will appear before NAB 2012 in April. Nothing can be confirmed on that front.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## nicku (Mar 7, 2012)

Any word regarding the 7D replacement??? there will be one??? If yes, when ...Photokina or 2013?


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 7, 2012)

I was told at Focus on Imaging, that the 200-400 will be out this year (which to be honset most of us could predict). They had the only copy present in Europe at the show and it felt surprisingly light. To me it felt only slightly heavier than the original 300 f/2.8, but that could also have been because it feels much more balanced. The switch for the built-in extender is relatively easy to reach with your left thumb when handholding too.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 7, 2012)

nicku said:


> Any word regarding the 7D replacement??? there will be one??? If yes, when ...Photokina or 2013?


I think fall could be the time. Canon will want to move all their products into the new Digic V sensor as soon as possible


----------



## daveheinzel (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work, Craig. This site has become one of my favorite daily visits. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chris Burch (Mar 7, 2012)

Any updates on the ship date of the 1DX?


----------



## goodmane (Mar 7, 2012)

40mm pancake. Please let it be EF. And have better contrast, colour and flare resistance than my 35 f2. And maybe have usm too...

Oh well, I guess my features requests are unlikely in a pancake. So long as its EF though, I have no idea why EF-S users would want a approx. 65mm equiv. pancake?!


----------



## preppyak (Mar 7, 2012)

goodmane said:


> 40mm pancake. Please let it be EF. And have better contrast, colour and flare resistance than my 35 f2. And maybe have usm too...
> 
> Oh well, I guess my features requests are unlikely in a pancake. So long as its EF though, I have no idea why EF-S users would want a approx. 65mm equiv. pancake?!


Because its still wider than the 50mm (80mm equiv) lens. I'd obviously rather it be 30mm, but, that would compete with their new IS lenses and take business away there,


----------



## Gcon (Mar 7, 2012)

5D Mark III, EF 24-70 f/2.8L II and 600EX-RT - it's like I'm in a jacuzzi with the three hottest women in the world, and they all come for me at the same time. ;D


----------



## nostrovia (Mar 7, 2012)

nicku said:


> Any word regarding the 7D replacement??? there will be one??? If yes, when ...Photokina or 2013?



I keep checking back here to find that out! Here's hoping that the 7DII will become Canon's entry-level full frame for those of use that would love the 5DIII but can't justify the price tag.


----------



## akiskev (Mar 7, 2012)

nostrovia said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > Any word regarding the 7D replacement??? there will be one??? If yes, when ...Photokina or 2013?
> ...



I'd prefer 7D to remain the aps-c beast it is now. 
You can go for the 5DmkII if you can't afford the mkIII version.
If there is going to be an entry level FF Canon camera (which I highly doubt), it should be called something like 6D. It would make more sense.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 7, 2012)

Hopefully those 10-13 lenses arent mostly for a mirrorless...

I'm hoping for a new ultrawide zoom with edge to edge sharpness... Doesnt have to be as wide as the Nikon 14-24mm edge to edge sharp is definitely needed...


----------



## paulc (Mar 7, 2012)

goodmane said:


> Oh well, I guess my features requests are unlikely in a pancake. So long as its EF though, I have no idea why EF-S users would want a approx. 65mm equiv. pancake?!



I do. When I rove with a zoom I find a lot of my shots are around there. I also find the 50 to generally be a bit tight for my purposes, but not by a lot. A pancake for on a mirrorless would be perfect for me on vacations.


----------



## CHL (Mar 7, 2012)

I fail to see what could be improved on the 35/1.4? It is my absolute favorite lens on crop and FF. But I am obviously missing something since there is a MKII in the pipeline......

/Claes


----------



## Terry Rogers (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't understand the logic behind canon releasing the c300 and then a 4k cinema dslr... I am not a videographer so know very little about it. However, I do know the c300 is NOT 4k. If canon releases a 4k dslr, would it theoretically produce a better image than the c300 but with fewer cinema controls and options?

I just don't understand.


----------



## tt (Mar 7, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> [ I have heard between 10-13 lenses will be announced in 2012 from Canon. No word if that includes any lenses for the predicted mirrorless camera



Anyone want to have a guess? Thread posts 3 such lenses...


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 7, 2012)

Terry Rogers said:


> I don't understand the logic behind canon releasing the c300 and then a 4k cinema dslr... I am not a videographer so know very little about it. However, I do know the c300 is NOT 4k. If canon releases a 4k dslr, would it theoretically produce a better image than the c300 but with fewer cinema controls and options?
> 
> I just don't understand.



A pleasing images is not completely reliant on resolution. Take the Arri Alexa for example. It's only 2K, but is considered by many as the best overall picture for video; even when compared to the 4K Reds. The Codec plays are huge role in the IQ. Even though it's a good camera, the C-300 is very overpriced and under spec'd compared to Sony's similar offerings. No camera that is 4:2:2 8 bit should cost 16K. For that price it needs to be 10 bit to justify it.

With that said, early reports on the 5D3 are pretty disappointing for video. Many are seeing that it's still NOT true HD, but STILL an up-res'd 720p, which is crushingly sad considering there are $900 cameras with true 1080p HD.

But it's still a Pre-Production model, so hopefully Canon will do the right thing on the final release and have TRUE 1080p that the customers deserve. I'm thinking that the upcoming 4K VDSLR will have to be a home run for video, because the C-300 was not and it's starting to look like the 5D3 has been deliberately crippled, at least on the Pre-Production models.

But for the 5D3, I guess we will have to wait for the retail model and get some real tests for the video. I'm holding my breath till then. If it's not up-res'd 720p, I would gladly buy one and also the 4K VDSLR when that comes out. If not, I'm going to wait for the 4K camera.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it possible the MP monster that keeps getting mention might be the impalpable EOS 3D?


----------



## Astro (Mar 7, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m told this will also arrive sometime in 2012. It will be a replacement for both the 100-400 and 400 f/5.6L. If it performs like the current 400 f/5.6 prime does at 400mm, then we’ll have a winner



a winner but for what price? :

im really interested in that lens.. but given the "inflation" on lens prices i fear it will be out of my reach.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 8, 2012)

Can someone explain to me the point of a V-DSLR (the 4K concept camera with the "C" badge).... What is the point of the mirror, prism and optical viewfinder? Why would a "Video Specific" camera need that? Why not just call it an EOS EF mount Video Camera with a FF (or Super 35) Sensor?

Am I missing something? Couldn't they then make it a better form for it's intended purpose.


----------



## ed24 (Mar 8, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> Terry Rogers said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the logic behind canon releasing the c300 and then a 4k cinema dslr... I am not a videographer so know very little about it. However, I do know the c300 is NOT 4k. If canon releases a 4k dslr, would it theoretically produce a better image than the c300 but with fewer cinema controls and options?
> ...



What are you chatting about? Not true 1080 HD? Since when...?


----------



## Orion (Mar 8, 2012)

haha well everything's up in the air it seems. . .. . it is 2012, after all!!!

"So professor, would you say it's time we start cracking eachother's heads open and feast on the gooing side!?"

"Yes I would, Kent!"


----------



## Pieces Of E (Mar 8, 2012)

I wonder if the EF 100-400 IS MkII will another 'push-me, pull-you" design? I've never used this model(the original) or even held one, so I don't know how I'd like it in the field trying to quickly zoom on a moving object.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 8, 2012)

Pieces Of E said:


> I wonder if the EF 100-400 IS MkII will another 'push-me, pull-you" design? I've never used this model(the original) or even held one, so I don't know how I'd like it in the field trying to quickly zoom on a moving object.


apparently its not


----------



## ronderick (Mar 8, 2012)

Just add in at least once thing with the new 100-400mm design and I'll be a happy camper:

Weather-sealing! ;D


----------



## sjp010 (Mar 8, 2012)

goodmane said:


> 40mm pancake. Please let it be EF.


+1

I will buy this lens immediately if it is EF. I agree that EF-S doesn't make much sense, but neither does a $800 28mm f/2.8 prime so I wouldn't be surprised if they did it!


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 8, 2012)

ed24 said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Rogers said:
> ...



All the current Canon's 5D2, 7D, etc... do NOT have true 1080p video. It's more like a 720p that is scaled up to 1080p. That is why the current Canons look soft when compared to video cameras with true 1080p like the C-300, Sony FS-100, Panasonic GH2 (which only costs $900).

That's one of the biggest complaints about the current Canon video and what we hoped Canon was going to fix. But it looks like from early shots, that the video is still scaled up 720p and pretty soft but at least without the moire and aliasing. Canon can easily do real 1080p, but they're just trying to protect their higher end cameras like the C-300 and probably the forthcoming 4K VDSLR

Now if the 4K Video DSLR does not have true 1080p, that would be really, really lame.

But like I said, this is only seeing test shots from the production 5D3. Hopefully the final market version will be real 1080p and nice and crispy like what everyone wants. On a cameras as expensive as the 5D3, it SHOULD have real 1080p.


----------



## Michael7 (Mar 8, 2012)

Not sure I'd pick up the 40 pancake, although it intrigues me. It's just too close to my 50 1.8 II, which is also very small and light, plus a 1.8 II, although not a true pancake. I really do feel the "future" of all this is smaller parts. The big clunky L monsters will seem like dinosaurs not too far off.


----------



## Gcon (Mar 8, 2012)

passserby said:


> CHL said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see what could be improved on the 35/1.4? It is my absolute favorite lens on crop and FF. But I am obviously missing something since there is a MKII in the pipeline......
> ...



I hope it is sealed like the 24/1.4L II released in 2008. Then again, the 85mm f/1.2L II released in 2006 isn't weather sealed which is a real shame... could go either way.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 8, 2012)

Michael7 said:


> Not sure I'd pick up the 40 pancake, although it intrigues me. It's just too close to my 50 1.8 II, which is also very small and light, plus a 1.8 II, although not a true pancake. I really do feel the "future" of all this is smaller parts. The big clunky L monsters will seem like dinosaurs not too far off.



40mm is quite a bit shorter than 50mm though and many have an issue with the very low build quality of the 50 1.8 mk2.

Maybe not an ideal focal lenght for a general purpose lens but I'd guess most crop users don't buy primes for that reason, they have a zoom as there standard lens and a prime for low light/shallow DOF shooting which is normally people/objects anyway.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 8, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> There are going to be some more gear announcements heading into Photokina 2012 in Germany. I have heard between 10-13 lenses will be announced in 2012 from Canon. No word if that includes any lenses for the predicted mirrorless camera.



How many of those would be cine lenses, upgrades a-la the new 18-55mm IS (read: make the lens cheaper to make), or cause a sticker shock?

I've waited for the EF 8-15mm to come out since it was announced, planning to upgrade my 15mm f/2.8. The price cause me a sticker shock, so I waited for it to come down. Last month I gave up on that, and bought a Sigma 8mm f/3.5

Yes, I've read here that the Yen is strong. My salary is neither paid in Yens nor is linked to the Yen, and the raises I've got hardly compensate for the local inflation rate. If Canon doesn't take that into account when pricing it's new lenses, I'll keep on buying Sigma & Samyang.

[Taking local taxes and currency exchange rates into account, Sigma & Samyang lenses cost the same as in the U.S., while Canon lenses are up to 25% more expensive. Even parallel / gray import are often >5% more expensive here than in the U.S.]


----------



## vlim (Mar 8, 2012)

> Just add in at least once thing with the new 100-400mm design and I'll be a happy camper:
> 
> Weather-sealing! ;D



This lens will be a best seller, with weather sealing, new optical formula, better IS, F/4 max aperture, inner zoom once its price will drop a little bit


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 8, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Any updates on the ship date of the 1DX?


I posted a topic about that a while ago. Seems to be correct because I have been invited to a sneak demo next Tuesday... ;D

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3677.msg77523.html#msg77523


----------



## nentraC (Mar 8, 2012)

I was in the market for a T3i and now i see a T4i is on the way. I just can't stop checking Canon rumors and the FB page of CR.
Can't wait to reed about some T4i possible specs. I just hope the T4i commes befor the summer.

@gene_can_sing: Do you haw any proof of not true 1080p video claim? or some links to reviews? I'm curious cous i'm interested in video.

I'm allso interested in the comparison of lens mounts EF- EF-s and whats all out ther (ok now you know in new to photography) and what are the adwantages of one vs the other?
Are ther any good articles out ther?

THX for the halp!


----------



## Birdshooter (Mar 8, 2012)

vlim said:


> > Just add in at least once thing with the new 100-400mm design and I'll be a happy camper:
> >
> > Weather-sealing! ;D
> 
> ...



So you want to have a lens which is 100 more in reach than the 200-400, and has the same max aperture of F4.
What do you think the price of such a lens would be, if the 200-400 is already USD11.000?


----------



## vlim (Mar 8, 2012)

> So you want to have a lens which is 100 more in reach than the 200-400, and has the same max aperture of F4



I never said that... The actual 100-400 has a f/4.5 max aperture, the next one apparently will have a f/4 max aperture. i didn't talk about constant f/4 aperture


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> EF 100-400 f/4-5.6L IS II (*the current version starts at f/4.5*)



Then this wouldn't be a Mark II version...


----------



## wirn (Mar 8, 2012)

> @gene_can_sing: Do you haw any proof of not true 1080p video claim? or some links to reviews? I'm curious cous i'm interested in video.



Yes, I would also like to know what you are talking about. Please show us.


----------



## delfoz (Mar 8, 2012)

excuse my english ...
i sold my t2i before the 5dmarkIII was announced hoping for a drop on the 7d price, which didn´t happend. Only the price of the 5dmark II went down, i could get 5dmarkii but i just buy the tokina 11-16mm which is useless in that camera. Now i don't know what to do, get the 7d or wait a little longer and see if the price of the 7d drops or canon announce the 7d mark ii. :/


----------



## moreorless (Mar 8, 2012)

delfoz said:


> excuse my english ...
> i sold my t2i before the 5dmarkIII was announced hoping for a drop on the 7d price, which didn´t happend. Only the price of the 5dmark II went down, i could get 5dmarkii but i just buy the tokina 11-16mm which is useless in that camera. Now i don't know what to do, get the 7d or wait a little longer and see if the price of the 7d drops or canon announce the 7d mark ii. :/



I'd guess its more likely the 7D's used rather than new price will drop in the near future with users upgrading to a 5D mk3 with improved AF and FPS. If the 650D or 70D were annouced with a new sensor that could perhaps lead to a 7D price drop.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd love a standard zoom that zooms internally like the 70-200. You could really weather seal that sucker! Something like a 24-105 would be great, although it would almost certainly end up being larger/longer than the current one. For that kind of great weather sealing, I'll take it.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 9, 2012)

For what it is worth, when I read the title of this message, my first thought was: "Yep, a general breakdown is probably what's next all right..."


----------



## Stone (Mar 9, 2012)

meh, the only think that excites me on that list is the 35L, which could stand to be a little sharper wide open and some weather sealing. I've been holding off on getting this lens in hopes of an upgrade this year.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 9, 2012)

Stone said:


> meh, the only think that excites me on that list is the 35L, which could stand to be a little sharper wide open and some weather sealing. I've been holding off on getting this lens in hopes of an upgrade this year.



Ditto!

Dave


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 9, 2012)

The 5D3 is the first Canon DSLR in a while that didn't appear with a new lens. I expected the 35/1.4L II and/or the 100-400/4-5.6L to be released with it.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 9, 2012)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> The 5D3 is the first Canon DSLR in a while that didn't appear with a new lens. I expected the 35/1.4L II and/or the 100-400/4-5.6L to be released with it.



I wouldnt be supprized if the original plan was for the new 24-70 and the IS primes to be annouced along side it only to have the lenses shifted forward to counter the D800 annoucement.


----------



## vaust (Mar 9, 2012)

waiting.... and waiting.... for the T4i... I hope to hear more news soon.


----------



## RichST (Mar 9, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> ed24 said:
> 
> 
> > gene_can_sing said:
> ...



Mmm, well that depends on what your definition of "true" 1080p is. If you define it as a 1920x1080 output that has a full R, G and B value to it then no, the 5D3 and other current Canons do not have this (neither would the GH2, though it's closer). What Canon will likely be doing is use binning on the 5D3 to get a smaller 1080p Bayer pattern that is going to be on the soft side since the binned pixels will probably overlap slightly. Resolved lines will probably not even be true 720p (which is closer to GH2 territory) but then again none of these cameras have ever been


----------



## cbphoto (Mar 10, 2012)

From my seat, it looks like the 1Dx covers the sports/PJ/high ISO/rapid fire photographer, while the 5D3 targets the wedding and portrait market. The group that falls through the cracks is the still-life and fashion photographers who don't need 10 frames per second but do need more than 18 megapixels.

In my dreams, Canon is developing a 36mp camera. No video, no uberhigh ISO, no rapid fire. Just perfect image quality at low to medium ISO settings.

Dreaming's free! :


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 10, 2012)

RichST said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > ed24 said:
> ...



How would 3x3 lead to a new Bayer pattern?? Why would they want that?
That seems incredibly hard to believe.
Granted it won't output RGB per 1920x1080 but that would be because of 4:2:2 (4:2:0?) codec.


----------



## T3Heavyshop (Mar 10, 2012)

What's next? The answer is not determined by camera specs, but by price point.

The next camera should be in the $2000-$2500 range to fill the gap. This could be a 7D with slight improvements to justify the price bump. A continuation of the 5DmII with or without changes to it to be an "entry level" FF. Or, something new. 

Whatever it is, don't expect any "leaks" until about a month after the 5D3 has been shipped.


----------



## RichST (Mar 10, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> How would 3x3 lead to a new Bayer pattern?? Why would they want that?
> That seems incredibly hard to believe.
> Granted it won't output RGB per 1920x1080 but that would be because of 4:2:2 (4:2:0?) codec.



I was thinking of something like this (it's only a guess):






I know it looks crazy but it's just an expansion of the 3x1 binning they're doing on the 5D2 to include the y-axis as well as the x. It's probably easy for still cameras to demosaic and process smaller Bayer patterns, after all that's what its processors are designed to do.


----------



## matarasov (Mar 10, 2012)

Are we going to see 5DX this year?


----------



## canartist (Mar 10, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> All the current Canon's 5D2, 7D, etc... do NOT have true 1080p video. It's more like a 720p that is scaled up to 1080p.



I would appreciate some information/education about this. Why can't canon extract 1080p from 21mp? is there a technical limitation?


----------



## El_Paparazzi (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys,
I tried the - EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4X TC on a 5D 3 in a French photography congress for pros today in Paris!
Amazing lens, great combo, not so heavy. The canon guys said it will be around 10K euros. Launch before the Olympics & availability around august.
Sorry. No pics I didn't knew it was so expected (& I shoot mainly with a Leica!)
Cheers


----------



## jonathan7007 (Mar 10, 2012)

Only two of the posts on this thread refer back to the hope that a very-high-megapixel camera was in development. This would have been better for my professional work, although the first results I saw on imaging-resource.com looked good from the camera that *was* introduced. (pre-production copy)

No mention of this unit in the "what comes next" post by CR. So it's likely to be some months or a year out. Perhaps a 3DMk1. Anyway, this leaves me with my trusty 5DMk2 and wondering whether to wait before buying a 5DMk3.

Certainly I would rather buy now *and* when the high MP body comes out. Canon is smiling...

jonathan7007


----------

